# anyone tried the tmc aquagro kit?



## bumcrumb (2 Feb 2010)

has anyone had a go at using the disposable tmc aquagro co2 kit?
i have just got one and wondered what experience people had on it and thought of it.
thanks folks!


----------



## bumcrumb (5 Feb 2010)

i would have thought someone would have tried it.
I'm having a problem with mine, i don't know if I'm supposed to fill the diffuser completely with co2 and not let the water fill it back up past half way OR to only fill half way with co2 and not go past the half way line with co2.
all it says in the manual is that i shouldn't let it get past the half way point??? what, the co2 or the water???? 
anyways, i have contacted tmc twice now and no reply so i have no idea if I'm dosing the co2 correctly


----------



## Garuf (5 Feb 2010)

Are you talking about those external diffusers? I tried one very similar when they first appeared on ebay a year or so back and hated it, very very difficult to use, ate flow and didn't mix co2 very well at all. 

If you mean the regulator I simply refuse to trust a single gauge regulator, they just trouble me because you can't see any of the pressure changes and are more difficult to tweak to get the best bubbles from your diffuser.

The Tmc stuff as far as I know is just rebranded far east products so it's probably a product people have used but carrying a different badge.


----------



## bumcrumb (6 Feb 2010)

morning garuf!
its this one mate;






what co2 system do you recommend? i don't want a diy yeast set up i prefer a simple no messing type on a budget lol 8) 

cheers!!!


----------



## Iliveinazoo (6 Feb 2010)

I tried a similar Tetra one and just couldn't get on with it.  Maybe if I cleaned the material diffuser at the top more than i did, but the Co2 diffuses after a couple of hours and you need to be there to press it again.  I've been much more successful with liquid carbon


----------



## bumcrumb (6 Feb 2010)

well at the moment i fill it up a hour before the lights come on then i also do 1ml of easy carbo then in the afternoon around 1-2ish i press the filler only half.
so i do 1 1/2 refills and 1ml easy carbo daily.
 :?


----------



## bumcrumb (14 Feb 2010)

I'm still having problems with it, i don't know where i am supposed to fill the diffuser up too.
up to half way or past half way.
it seams every time i fill it up past the half way line it never fills all the way back up with water by the next morning as if there isn't enough pressure to push the water back up to fill it.


----------



## Garuf (14 Feb 2010)

The more I inspect the kits available from TMC the more I'm speculative about their market research. The money you spent on this kit would have been much better spent on a proper pressurised co2 kit, just how the money spent on their equally useless "powerdiffuser" would be better spent on one of the inline misters or proper glassware. I don't understand the reason for these pieces of equipment to be in their range, they send beginners up a blind ally and are actually much more difficult to achieve good results with because they encourage false ecomonies and instabilities that in turn lead to algae, frusration and ultimately people leaving the hobby, they're surplus products and better forgotten. Just like penac w and all that nonsense in the ADA ranges.

No matter how much you fill the "diffuser" you'll always struggle to reach sufficient levels of CO2 and will suffer the inherant issue of unstable co2 both of which will lead to the demise of your plants.


----------



## bumcrumb (14 Feb 2010)

cheers mate, im looking at having my bros new Colombia flora co2 ??? this one;
http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... ts_id=3882
any good?
also i brought some lilaeopsis from aqua essentials and when i planted it i noticed on the leaves were some kind of hair, stringy algae? Ive been adding this tmc co2 daily and 1ml of easy carbo daily and its still there, any clues??
cheers mate


----------



## Themuleous (14 Feb 2010)

How big is the tank? That kit is good, but as its only got a 96g cylinder so it'll run out very quickly on anything more than a nano.  Which just gets expensive.

Have you seen either of these threads?

viewtopic.php?f=34&t=266

viewtopic.php?f=37&t=7696

Sam


----------



## bumcrumb (14 Feb 2010)

im a little worried using anything in a pressurized bottle that's why i like the simple disposable bottle things lol.
my tank is only a small 10 litre thing, im growing lilaeopsis, hair grass and hc.
would it be suitable?


----------



## Iliveinazoo (16 Feb 2010)

bumcrumb said:
			
		

> I'm still having problems with it, i don't know where i am supposed to fill the diffuser up too.
> up to half way or past half way.
> it seams every time i fill it up past the half way line it never fills all the way back up with water by the next morning as if there isn't enough pressure to push the water back up to fill it.




Turn it upside down and whatever the heavier gas is that gets trapped at the top will escape and then when you turn it back up the right way it will fill up with water all the way to the top.


----------



## bumcrumb (17 Feb 2010)

ok, ill give it a go.
do you recommend a good cheap co2 kit that's not diy?
cheers


----------



## Iliveinazoo (17 Feb 2010)

i haven't splashed out on a co2 kit yet but i might do in the future, i just use liquid carbon for now.


----------

